# Garage Floor



## NEPS.US

This weekend we did this floor for a spec house using Benjamin Moore Epoxy for the first time. We went to a epoxy flooring seminar at the plant this spring and was very impressed with the product and after using this weekend this will be our new concrete flooring product and system.

Primer - P41 Super Spec Fast Dry Epoxy Floor Sealer
Intermediate - P40 Super Spec 100% Solids Epoxy tined to custom color.
Broadcast custom orders flakes from Torginal.com. 3 colors.
Final coat - P74 Aliphatic Urethane for UV and Chemical resistance


----------



## vermontpainter

Nice! Good thing we have had some less humid days lately.


----------



## Workaholic

Looks nice Chris. 
Still driving that truck I see.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Nice! Good thing we have had some less humid days lately.


 
I know. I had to get this done before a major event at the site next week and had been putting it off for weeks waiting for a stretch of decent weather.


----------



## straight_lines

Looks nice. How many square? That looks like a lot of product for that floor.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> Looks nice Chris.
> Still driving that truck I see.


I'm a worker. Need a work truck.


----------



## NEPS.US

straight_lines said:


> Looks nice. How many square? That looks like a lot of product for that floor.


675 ish- The 5's only have 5 quarts each in them.


----------



## daArch

OMG, that is GORGEOUS!

Any reasonable expectations of longevity?


----------



## NEPS.US

Good question.


----------



## RCP

Another fine job Chris! Can we see pics of the inside of the house next?


----------



## DeanV

Looks like a full flake finish? Great job. I am looking at going to a training program on June 7 for the v8coatings stuff. I want to do some of this as well.


----------



## KLaw

DeanV said:


> Looks like a full flake finish? Great job. I am looking at going to a training program on June 7 for the v8coatings stuff. I want to do some of this as well.


v8 coatings is more hospital stuff vs. garage flooring - right?


----------



## DeanV

No, it is for garage floors as much as any other epoxy. After all, the site name is v8garagefloor.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Looks great!


NEPS.US said:


> 675 ish- The 5's only have 5 quarts each in them.


Why do they put 5 quarts in the 5er? did they explain that in the seminar?


----------



## NEPS.US

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Why do they put 5 quarts in the 5er? did they explain that in the seminar?


The 5'er is part A and mix one gallon of part B (hardener). 

20 minute pot life before that sucker starts smokin' and turns into a giant superball. Hot stuff!

Probably why in comes in a steel can to mix in.


----------



## NEPS.US

I learned a lot using it this weekend. 

I look forward to more and have 3 more booked for this month.


----------



## ddemair

NEPS.US said:


> ... We went to a epoxy flooring seminar at the plant this spring and was very impressed with the product ...


I would like to attend one of these seminars. How did you come to hear of it?


----------



## NEPS.US

ddemair said:


> I would like to attend one of these seminars. How did you come to hear of it?


 
Ask your rep.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

NEPS.US said:


> The 5'er is part A and mix one gallon of part B (hardener).
> 
> 20 minute pot life before that sucker starts smokin' and turns into a giant superball. Hot stuff!
> 
> Probably why in comes in a steel can to mix in.


oh, it still doesn't make sense, no biggie just wanted to know why they did that. i get my product from a specialty floor coating store, so i be guessing it may be similar. id like to play with it, what were you using before?


----------



## NEPS.US

ewingpainting.net said:


> oh, it still doesn't make sense, no biggie just wanted to know why they did that. i get my product from a specialty floor coating store, so i be guessing it may be similar. id like to play with it, what were you using before?


Ya'know Gabe I never really had any formal training on concrete products. I started off using either H&C or Muralo garage floor kits, then experimented with some SW products and now these BM products. 

Basically go with what you know. I am still learning.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

NEPS.US said:


> Ya'know Gabe I never really had any formal training on concrete products. I started off using either H&C or Muralo garage floor kits, then experimented with some SW products and now these BM products.
> 
> Basically go with what you know. I am still learning.


Sure is a upgrade, glad your having fun! make sure you blow out those pilots on the water heaters, if there in the garage.


----------



## NCPaint1

The 100% solids is just that. A total chemical cure. Almost no evaporation. Slight smell, kinda reminds me of a cherry scented car air freshener.

Nice job Chris! Did you have a problem with the pot life? Did you roll or squeegee? Any need for the spike shoes or did you work your way out of the garage?


----------



## NEPS.US

NCPaint1 said:


> The 100% solids is just that. A total chemical cure. Almost no evaporation. Slight smell, kinda reminds me of a cherry scented car air freshener.
> 
> Nice job Chris! Did you have a problem with the pot life? Did you roll or squeegee? Any need for the spike shoes or did you work your way out of the garage?


Thanks.

I just rolled it on and backed my way out. I am about to place a order with midwestrake.com for a pair of squeegee's (actually guage rakes), two sets of spike shoes and some spiked rollers.


----------



## NCPaint1

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just rolled it on and backed my way out.


I take it you just poured it on the floor and moved it around with a roller. Pretty much impossible to do it any other way.


----------



## CliffK

Floor looks great NEPS! What type of prep did you need to do to the new concrete and what kind of $ are we talking for the materials for a floor that size? Again, looks excellent! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## NEPS.US

CliffK said:


> Floor looks great NEPS! What type of prep did you need to do to the new concrete and what kind of $ are we talking for the materials for a floor that size? Again, looks excellent! Thanks for posting the pics.


This floor had a great profile so all we did was wash it with a cleaner and a degreaser. I have another just like it on monday that was machine troweled when poured that is too smooth and will have to be ground up a bit. 

I'll pm you the cost later this week. My BM rep's took great care of me on this floor since it was my first with this product. And we are negotiating pricing now. 

The nice thing about working over the holiday weekend is that I got a ton of face time with other HO's. I booked 3 more garages today!


----------



## vermontpainter

Love it!


----------



## aaron61

NCPaint1 said:


> I take it you just poured it on the floor and moved it around with a roller. Pretty much impossible to do it any other way.


 I would not suggest this technique:blink:


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Love it!


I agree, how hard will we have to twist his arm to make it a product review blog?


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> I agree, how hard will we have to twist his arm to make it a product review blog?


I am going to do my best to nudge neps into expanded marketing. He has alot of impressive stuff to share and gain benefit from in his marketing. He is old school, but I hope to break through!


----------



## NEPS.US

aaron61 said:


> I would not suggest this technique:blink:


How else would you handle 100% solids epoxy?


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> I am going to do my best to nudge neps into expanded marketing. He has alot of impressive stuff to share and gain benefit from in his marketing. He is old school, but I hope to break through!


Not old school, just not that smart.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> How else would you handle 100% epoxy?


In the most hands off way possible...

:jester: Kidding, Aaron! Couldnt resist.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> In the most hands off way possible...
> 
> :jester: Kidding, Aaron! Couldnt resist.


 
Pouring it in small amounts on the floor, spreading with a squeegee and backrolling with a spiked roller is the best way to spread 100% solids epoxy with a 20 minute pot life.


----------



## NEPS.US

RCP said:


> I agree, how hard will we have to twist his arm to make it a product review blog?





vermontpainter said:


> I am going to do my best to nudge neps into expanded marketing. He has alot of impressive stuff to share and gain benefit from in his marketing. He is old school, but I hope to break through!


 
If I had a blog every other word would be a swear word. Not too many people would read it. It would be like Andrew Dice Clay on painting.


----------



## RCP

NEPS.US said:


> If I had a blog every other word would be a swear word. Not too many people would read it. It would be like Andrew Dice Clay on painting.


----------



## aaron61

You really"just poor it on the floor and move it around with a roller"???


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> If I had a blog every other word would be a swear word. Not too many people would read it. It would be like Andrew Dice Clay on painting.


I think that is an approach that EVERYONE would read. :thumbup:

But with thoughts on how it would affect business, you may want to be the "Unknown Blogger"


----------



## NEPS.US

aaron61 said:


> You really"just poor it on the floor and move it around with a roller"???


 
Yes. Not all in one spot of course. 

Go here Aaron- midwestrake.com 

Some great products for spreading epoxies. "Spreading"


----------



## aaron61

Thanks for the link.I am very familiar with epoxies. Worked nothing but industrial for many years.


----------



## NCPaint1

aaron61 said:


> You really"just poor it on the floor and move it around with a roller"???


More or less. A notched squeegee is the best way, but a short nap roller works too. The spiked roller helps with "out gassing". The shoes are nice for big commercial floors, but not necessary on most garages. 

The product itself isn't cheap, and coverage is around 150ft/gal depending on the floor.


----------



## aaron61

NCPaint1 said:


> More or less. A notched squeegee is the best way, but a short nap roller works too. The spiked roller helps with "out gassing". The shoes are nice for big commercial floors, but not necessary on most garages.
> 
> The product itself isn't cheap, and coverage is around 150ft/gal depending on the floor.


Smart A** Alert!!!!!!
Thank you for clearing that up for me. I wish I knew this before the miles of floors completed @ GM,Honda,Chrysler,Budweiser,etc...:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US

aaron61 said:


> Smart A** Alert!!!!!!
> Thank you for clearing that up for me. I wish I knew this before the miles of floors completed @ GM,Honda,Chrysler,Budweiser,etc...:whistling2:


Is that when you had a epoxy flooring division?


----------



## vermontpainter

aaron61 said:


> Smart A** Alert!!!!!!
> Thank you for clearing that up for me. I wish I knew this before the miles of floors completed @ GM,Honda,Chrysler,Budweiser,etc...:whistling2:


Name dropper. :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

NEPS.US said:


> Not old school, just not that smart.


Just get someone to write it for you maybe. I agree with what others are saying you have a lot to share and its really nice stuff too. I is jealous a little. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> Just get someone to write it for you maybe. I agree with what others are saying you have a lot to share and its really nice stuff too. I is jealous a little. :thumbsup:


Chris Haught handles all of my blogging and social media. I only know how to post on forums.


----------



## straight_lines

Unfortunately I can't afford Mrs Haught's services, and have to sub my blogging out to this guy in India. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

I got a good rate because I let Chris use me as a guinea pig. I fear the day she outgrows ghost writing for me.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> I got a good rate because I let Chris use me as a guinea pig. I fear the day she outgrows ghost writing for me.


LOL, now don't you go discussing the going rate, I am in serious negotiations with Neps, he is driving a hard bargain!


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> with Neps, he is driving a hard bargain!


You admiring our New England wood again ?


----------



## NEPS.US

RCP said:


> LOL, now don't you go discussing the going rate, I am in serious negotiations with Neps, he is driving a hard bargain!


I thought it was hard wood? :whistling2:


----------



## RCP

NEPS.US said:


> I thought it was hard wood? :whistling2:


You start talking about penetrating oils and I am outta here.......:whistling2:



NEPS.US said:


> NEPS - Women want him, Men want to be him.


He is always right!


----------



## sagebrush123

That floor looks beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The exterior is sleek also! Don't know if you did that too.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1

aaron61 said:


> Smart A** Alert!!!!!!
> Thank you for clearing that up for me. I wish I knew this before the miles of floors completed @ GM,Honda,Chrysler,Budweiser,etc...:whistling2:




LOL I thought you were seriously asking...I missed Neps response. :thumbsup:


Ive been in some of those factory's around here, at least the automotive ones. So im pretty familiar with the quality they expect....or at least falls into the category of "good enough". :jester:

LOL J/K :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61

NCPaint1 said:


> LOL I thought you were seriously asking...I missed Neps response. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Ive been in some of those factory's around here, at least the automotive ones. So im pretty familiar with the quality they expect....or at least falls into the category of "good enough". :jester:
> 
> LOL J/K :thumbup:


Spiked shoes & squeegies.1/2 drill,MEK & orange cones.Worked every holiday made some serious mad money!


----------



## NEPS.US

Another


----------



## straight_lines

Occupied? I noticed you sealed the entry door. :shifty:

Looks nice!


----------



## Mike's QP

I have had the grinder dust float through ceiling tiles in a hospital and trigger the smoke alarms that were not sealed off in the hallway, whole fire department came, everyone thought the brand new hospital was up in flames. Made front page of the news paper, that was fun....


----------



## NEPS.US

straight_lines said:


> Occupied? I noticed you sealed the entry door. :shifty:
> 
> Looks nice!


Yes. Covered no so much for the epoxy but for the aliphatic urethane today.


----------



## NEPS.US

Mike's QP said:


> I have had the grinder dust float through ceiling tiles in a hospital and trigger the smoke alarms that were not sealed off in the hallway, whole fire department came, everyone thought the brand new hospital was up in flames. Made front page of the news paper, that was fun....


No vac attachment?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

NEPS.US said:


> No vac attachment?


I don't do the vac attachment anymore, I go with the wet grind, cuts it like butter with absolutely no dust


----------



## NEPS.US

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't do the vac attachment anymore, I go with the wet grind, cuts it like butter with absolutely no dust


I prefer dry to be able to work with the surface faster. 

Gabe, when you grind do you prime?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Prime coat is the same as the finish coat, but diluted 25% to bite deep in the pores.


----------



## NEPS.US

25%

Makes sense, to prevent air bubbles from grinding.


----------



## NEPS.US

Dilluted how? Reducer?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Yes, Xylol


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I'm sorry its not 25%, its 2-5% you don't want to go crazy with it cause Xylol has a slower rate of evaporation. You wouldn't want it not drying on you


----------



## NEPS.US

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm sorry its not 25%, its 2-5% you don't want to go crazy with it cause Xylol has a slower rate of evaporation. You wouldn't want it not drying on you


 
Ever have problems with air bubbles?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

No, I've never used those spike rollers, I believe those are used for the squeegee and trowel method. I prefer rolling it as I have more control over it. JMO


----------



## NEPS.US

ewingpainting.net said:


> No, I've never used those spike rollers, I believe those are used for the squeegee and trowel method. I prefer rolling it as I have more control over it. JMO


Squeegee and back roll is nice. 

I was more or less talking about a primer/sealer to fill voids from grinding to prevent air bubbles in the expoxy.


----------



## Paint Works

Primer sealer coat is not needed in flake system or systems with more than one coat. I have never used a primer coat ever.


----------

